# 2009 - 2014 Nissan Murano WeatherTech FloorLiners



## joemurano25 (Oct 4, 2018)

2009 - 2014 Nissan Murano WeatherTech FloorLiners. Driver, Passenger, and Rear (rear is one large piece). 

They are tan and in very good condition. They are $179 new, but I'm asking $95 or best offer.Can ship anywhere in the US for nominal fee. I'll also include three free OEM oil filters - sold car so I have no use for them. I have photos, but can't seem to post here. Please email vincent dot scordo at gmail dot com or text 201 638 8561 

Part Number: 45154-1-2


----------

